
Fusion Garage Disintegrates: Founder Creating New Company For Lots More Fraud? - username3
http://uncrunched.com/2012/01/09/fusion-garage-disintegrates-founder-creating-new-company-for-lots-more-fraud/
======
parfe
Fusion Garage and Arrigton had partnered at one point to produce a tablet.
Later Fusion Garage struck off on their own to build a tablet, barely sold any
units (~90), got sued by Arrington, and now seem to have gone bankrupt.

I had to use wiki to catch up on internet drama the headline and blogpost seem
to assume the readers follow.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JooJoo>

